# Your scribbles



## Phantom (Jun 18, 2014)

Right, so we've had a thread like this before, but I wanted to start a new one since it's been a while. 

What's your handwriting like? Neat? Messy? Huge? Tiny? Slanty? do you think you have good handwriting? Or is yours self-encrypting?

Here's mine, note the pic was taken for another forum that had a Shoutbox, still. 

 Mine's a bit slanted, and I make my capital and tall letters huge and loop-ish. 



Spoiler: My example


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 18, 2014)

I write quickly and loop letters together. According to my friends, my writing is neat, but I don't see how.



Spoiler: messiness approaching critical mass









 (sorry for the bad quality)
from the Wikipedia article on chirality.

Original text: An experiment on the weak decay of cobalt-60 nuclei carried out by Chien-Shiung Wu and collaborators in 1957 demonstrated that parity is not a symmetry of the universe. Vector gauge theories with massless Dirac fermion fields psi exhibit chiral symmetry, i.e., rotating the left-handed and the right-handed components independently makes no difference to the theory. We can write this as the action of rotation on the fields. With N flavors, we have unitary rotation instead. Alligates


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 18, 2014)

Awful, simply awful. I can read it, but I'm sure it's a struggle for others.



Spoiler: do you really want to see it


----------



## Superbird (Jun 19, 2014)

Is below. Sorry about my phone's crappy quality.


Spoiler: Superbird's lovely handwriting


----------



## Zexion (Jun 19, 2014)

So, uh, yea. Every picture I take, it gets that yellowed look. Excuse it, please. Also, that writing isn't an exaggeration either, sadly. I've had teachers complain sooooo many times :/



Spoiler: Zexion has scribbles


----------

